# Persa



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Ciao Persa,

non dovevi insegnarmi l'italiano?

Per favore!

ciao


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

ma come?
ma se l'hai chiesto a me?
racchia maleducata!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

*Nuova parolina*

ah cianciconaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come?
> ma se l'hai chiesto a me?
> racchia maleducata!


 
Oh! slavatona!

mi ha mandato un msg privato settimane fà, dove mi rimproverava del mio italiano! e mi diceva che continuava le lezioni!

tu sei arrivata dopo! e non mi sembra che tu ne abbia voglia! sei sempre abbastanza cattiva nei miei confronti!

ma io imparo volentieri!

avanti!


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah cianciconaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
devi anche spiegarla!

se no.....?????


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Oh! slavatona!
> 
> mi ha mandato un msg privato settimane fà, dove mi rimproverava del mio italiano! e mi diceva che continuava le lezioni!
> 
> ...


cattiva???
ma cosa mi dici mai??


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> devi anche spiegarla!
> 
> se no.....?????


è un complimento. Dillo a lle tue amiche più strette


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Oh! slavatona!
> 
> mi ha mandato un msg privato settimane fà, dove *mi rimproverava del mio italiano*! e mi diceva che continuava le lezioni!
> 
> ...


 fatto sta che tu la nostra lingua la sai e ti capiamo...io e molti altri la tua no
direi che sei in netto vantaggio
vorrà dire che ci darai  lezioni a tua volta
d'altronde qui stiamo in italia ma anche in europa.se poi vogliamo allargare... cittadini del mondo


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un complimento. Dillo a lle tue amiche più strette


 
non ci casco!


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

volentieri!

chi vuole ripetizioni in inglese, svedese o tedesco?

avanti sono qui!

traduco quel che volete!


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> volentieri!
> 
> chi vuole ripetizioni in inglese, svedese o tedesco?
> 
> ...


 complimenti


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> volentieri!
> 
> chi vuole ripetizioni in inglese, svedese o tedesco?
> 
> ...


Che brava.
Ho sempre avuto una certa ammirazione per chi conosce bene più lingue


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che brava.
> Ho sempre avuto una certa ammirazione per chi conosce bene più lingue


 e noi italiani siamo fra i peggiori nel rapporto con le altre lingue


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e noi italiani siamo fra i peggiori nel rapporto con le altre lingue


secondo me i peggiori sono gli inglesi


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

l'altro giorno la mia collega albanese commentando una mail si gira stizzita e mi fa: ma certo! E' lapalissiano!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me i peggiori sono gli inglesi


Anche secondo me


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e noi italiani siamo fra i peggiori nel rapporto con le altre lingue


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me i peggiori sono gli inglesi


sì ma con la differenza che sapendo solo l'inglese vai ovunque o quasi...con l'italiano 
no


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Le lingue si imparano girando a scuola e difficile!


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma con la differenza che sapendo solo l'inglese vai ovunque o quasi...con l'italiano
> no


quello però è un discorso diverso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io infatti lo dicevo pensando a tutti gli inglesi trasferiti in spagna che continuano a parlare solo inglese ....

in fondo noi italiani alla fine ci arrangiamo bene ovunque


----------



## tatitati (30 Settembre 2008)

io preferisco lo spagnolo.. idioma caliente.. non so se mi spiego...
comunque ciancicona credimi detto da asu è un complimento.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> quello però è un discorso diverso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verissimo... almeno ci impegniamo... in ufficio ci sono inglesi che vivono in Olanda da quasi 20 anni e non vanno oltre il Dank u


----------



## tatitati (30 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo... almeno ci impegniamo... in ufficio ci sono inglesi che vivono in Olanda da quasi 20 anni e non vanno oltre il Dank u


 
vuol dire grazie immagino..


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vuol dire grazie immagino..


Immagini bene


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

l'ollandese e un misto di tedesci inglese e svedese! per questo lo capisco molto bene! ma a parlare sono un po' una scarpa!


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> l'ollandese e un misto di tedesci inglese e svedese! per questo lo capisco molto bene! ma a parlare sono un po' una scarpa!


 
no, per essere svedese lo parli da dio.
olandese con una sola elle


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, per essere svedese lo parli da dio.
> olandese con una sola elle


perché nel resto del mondo l'Olanda si chiama Holland!

ecco perché! solo in Olanda dicono Niederlanden o simile??!!


----------



## tatitati (30 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagini bene


 
ne ho tanta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e imparo in fretta


----------



## tatitati (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> l'ollandese e un misto di tedesci inglese e svedese! per questo lo capisco molto bene! ma a parlare sono un po' una scarpa!


 
perchè le scarpe parlano?  minkia non sono così avanti come credevo...


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè le scarpe parlano? minkia non sono così avanti come credevo...


 
scusa! ma certi proverbi gli traduco direttamente e viene fuori una cosa disastrosa!!!

perdon!

sai  nella unica lingua che ho studiato a scuola senza frequentare il paese, faccio veramente scifo e non parlo bene per niente! il francese!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

racchione io so francese , spagnolo ed inglese 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho portato come prima materia alla maturità letteratura francese, mica cotiche


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> racchione io so francese , spagnolo ed inglese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

*Asudem*

volevo solo farti tornare! 

ma racchione lo dici a tua cugina, non a me!

non ti avevo dato della ignorante!

ciao carina...


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

volevo solo farti capire che non sono di Roma!!!!

tutto qui!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> racchione io so francese , spagnolo ed inglese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=b-umNytdPDk&feature=related


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Oh! slavatona!
> 
> mi ha mandato un msg privato settimane fà, dove mi rimproverava del mio italiano! e mi diceva che continuava le lezioni!
> 
> ...


fa è senza accento...al limite con l'apostrofo, quando è usato come II persona dell'imperativo presente di fare....

rimproverare per qualcosa e non "di" qualcosa...

scusa se ti correggo....ma hai chiesto tu....


----------



## Nordica (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fa è senza accento...al limite con l'apostrofo, quando è usato come II persona dell'imperativo presente di fare....
> 
> rimproverare per qualcosa e non "di" qualcosa...
> 
> scusa se ti correggo....ma hai chiesto tu....


 
ho chiesto io!

fai pure! io sono sempre contenta ad imparare qualcosa di nuovo!

baci


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ho chiesto io!
> 
> fai pure! io sono sempre contenta *ad *imparare qualcosa di nuovo!
> 
> baci


di...
quanto sei dolce....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ho chiesto io!
> 
> fai pure! io sono sempre contenta ad imparare qualcosa di nuovo!
> 
> baci


Ninna non ti offendi vero se ti dico che sei mortalmente noiosa?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di...
> quanto sei dolce....


di...
quanto sei falsa....


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna non ti offendi vero se ti dico che sei mortalmente noiosa?


si dice boriosa, tediosa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si dice boriosa, tediosa...


ma non era a lei che dovevate dare lezioni di italiano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 l'insegnamento ti ha preso la mano?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non era a
> lei che dovevate dare lezioni di italiano?
> 
> 
> ...


infatti. 
La illuminavo sull'uso dei sinonimi...
c'hai una scopa nel chiulo stasera???


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si dice boriosa, tediosa...


e comunque boriosa non è sinonimo di noiosa, prof dei miei stivali...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> La illuminavo sull'uso dei sinonimi...
> c'hai una scopa nel chiulo stasera???
























aspetta che guardo...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> La illuminavo sull'uso dei sinonimi...
> *c'hai una scopa nel chiulo stasera???*


solo stasera?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo stasera?


ma che stronza!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che stronza!


me lo dicono tutti...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


 uh che lago... spetta che prendo il mocio vileda. tiè qua un fazzoletto.
perché piangi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> me lo dicono tutti...


io non sono tutti...io so' io e voi nun siete un cazzo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> di...
> quanto sei falsa....


 quanto sei stronzo....
perchè falsa?
perchè la penso diversamente da te?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uh che lago... spetta che prendo il mocio vileda. tiè qua un fazzoletto.
> perché piangi?


perchè mi trattate male solo perchè sono piccolo e nero....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quanto sei stronzo....
> perchè falsa?
> perchè la penso diversamente da te?


omadonnina..........le faccine che ridono non sono sufficienti?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè mi trattate male solo perchè sono piccolo e nero....


lavati e mangia!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> omadonnina..........le faccine che ridono non sono sufficienti?


 no
sei un piccolo stronzo nero


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lavati e mangia!!


ma un po' di comprensione, minchiona!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no
> sei un piccolo stronzo nero


non so per quale aggettivo prendermela di più


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io non sono tutti...io so' io e voi nun siete un cazzo!


oggi ho conosciuto un nero bellissimo e mastodontico, modello radici, per intenderci, con una strana collana di pietre al collo con un nodo.
ero mezza rimbambita mentre gli parlavo... fortuna che la mia stronzaggine mi è venuta in soccorso come al solito...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma un po' di comprensione, minchiona!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oggi ho conosciuto un nero bellissimo e mastodontico, modello radici, per intenderci, con una strana collana di pietre al collo con un nodo.
> ero mezza rimbambita mentre gli parlavo... fortuna che la mia stronzaggine mi è venuta in soccorso come al solito...


in che senso? sennò te lo .....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


SMACK!!!!!!!!SMACK!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non so per quale aggettivo prendermela di più


 per il piccolo, ovviamente


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per il piccolo, ovviamente


anche tu hai ragione...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in che senso? sennò te lo .....


non esageriamo.. però... a dirla tutta un certo effetto me lo ha fatto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esageriamo.. però... a dirla tutta un certo effetto me lo ha fatto.


porcola...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> porcola...


eh si vede che ci ho l'anima porcola perchè era davvero un bel mandingo..


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non esageriamo.. però... a dirla tutta un certo effetto me lo ha fatto.


a me i neri non piacciono mai...
non so perchè.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i neri non piacciono mai...
> non so perchè.....


perchè tu sei passata al colore.......sei avanti.......


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i neri non piacciono mai...
> non so perchè.....


ma non è perchè è nero, ma perché lui è un bellissimo uomo, capit?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche tu hai ragione...


 non ho detto che ce l'hai piccolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ma solo che stronzo può essere anche un complimento e nero non è per niente offensivo come aggettivo....


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è perchè è nero, ma perché lui è un bellissimo uomo, capit?


in effetti, un denzel washington o quel medico di grey's anatomy..


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho detto che ce l'hai piccolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi ha parlato di avercelo piccolo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























pensiero stupendooooooooooo...nasce un poco strisciandooooooo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma chi ha parlato di avercelo piccolo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi ti  ha rifornito oggi?
te l'ho detto che quello davanti al supermercato vende roba non buona


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

non c'è un uomo che mi venga a dare manforte o lettrice che mi fa venire in mente CT?


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> in effetti, un denzel washington o quel medico di grey's anatomy..


oh yes..


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non c'è un uomo che mi venga a dare manforte o lettrice che mi fa venire in mente CT?


man forte di chè?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chi ti  ha rifornito oggi?
> te l'ho detto che quello davanti al supermercato vende roba non buona


ma tutti che mi prendono per un tossico...si vede così tanto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ciao Persa,
> 
> non dovevi insegnarmi l'italiano?
> 
> ...


 Ho visto che non commetti sempre lo stesso tipo di errori e se non mi indichi i dubbi non posso esserti d'aiuto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh yes..


buongustaia..


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> man forte di chè?


e l'uomo nero...e le dimensioni del mio...e poi siete tutte donne...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e l'uomo nero...e le dimensioni del mio...e poi siete tutte donne...


basta che non chiami insonne...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> basta che non chiami insonne...
























dalla padella alla brace....ho detto man forte, mica che vi deve ammanettare


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> in effetti, un denzel washington o quel medico di grey's anatomy..


l'unico nero che mi sconquifferi veramente è quello di men of honor con robert de niro...cuba Gooding


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unico nero che mi sconquifferi veramente è quello di men of honor con robert de niro...cuba Gooding


Non ho visto il film ma se ti riferisci a Cuba Gooding Jr, non è proprio il mio tipo ma lo trovo un attore esilarante (lo ricordo soprattutto in "Qualcosa è cambiato" e "Boat trip")


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

questo..
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=D7ir_6Hip1E


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film ma se ti riferisci a Cuba Gooding Jr, non è proprio il mio tipo ma lo trovo un attore esilarante (lo ricordo soprattutto in "Qualcosa è cambiato" e "Boat trip")


non hai mai visto Man of honor?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















anatema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vulvietta mia bella, prendilo subito
E' un film che merita tanto..
Parla di onore, dignità, coraggio...
oggi si trovano nelle patatine


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-yiMuXj_ayc

pensa che è tratto da una storia vera e che i 20 passi sono fatti con uno scafandro che pesa tonnellate da un palombaro senza una gamba


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai mai visto Man of honor??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


>


se non ti commuove fino alle lacrime  e , sopratutto, non ti ridà fiducia nel genere umano m'impegno a offrirti una cena al rigolo di milano


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

ok donne buonanotte, io vado che ho sonno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok donne buonanotte, io vado che ho sonno...


 Notte


----------



## brugola (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oggi ho conosciuto un nero bellissimo e mastodontico, modello radici, per intenderci, con *una strana collana di pietre al collo con un nodo.*
> ero mezza rimbambita mentre gli parlavo... fortuna che la mia stronzaggine mi è venuta in soccorso come al solito...


volevi rubarglielo vero???????
non ti basta mai!!!


----------



## tatitati (1 Ottobre 2008)

chiedi pure anna chiedi pure.... collane ne ho tante


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna non ti offendi vero se ti dico che sei mortalmente noiosa?


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si dice boriosa, tediosa...


 Asusem,

secondo te avrei una presuntuosa ostentazione dei propri meriti veri o falsi

e poi avrei una sensazione tormentosa di stanchezza e di disinteresse nei confronti della vita propria e altrui; mancanza di entusiasmo, di slancio vitale

mizzziccca!

sono proprio messa male!

meno male che io sono felice anche se ho dei problemi, un sacco di problemi!

se no potrei solo buttarmi giù dal balcone!


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Asusem,
> 
> secondo te avrei una presuntuosa ostentazione dei propri meriti veri o falsi
> 
> ...



A che piano abiti?


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A che piano abiti?


al quinto! perché secondo te sono mortalmente noiosa che mi dovrei buttare????


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma tutti che mi prendono per un tossico...si vede così tanto?


 
allora ti hanno dato del piccolo e nero, dello stronzo e tossico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non mi offendo se mi chiami noiosa..............


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto che non commetti sempre lo stesso tipo di errori e se non mi indichi i dubbi non posso esserti d'aiuto.


 

allora ti chiederò quando ho dei dubbi!

scrivere su Word e molto utile perché ce la correzione automatica!
ho fatto copia incolla di un pezzo scritto qui e sono quasi morta dai errori che uscivano! ma ho imparato che facendo si scrive solo con una"c"! e tante altre cose!

baci maestra


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> al quinto! perché secondo te sono mortalmente noiosa che mi dovrei buttare????


NO, affatto ... a volte sei tanto tenera


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, affatto ... a volte sei tanto tenera


 
grazie cara!

con una bella parola si può fare felice una persona


----------

